# Any knowm drug interaction between Levothyroxine and Gingko Biloba?



## hypothroid1983

Hello,
Are there any known drug interactions between Levothyroxine and Gingko Biloba?


----------



## Andros

hypothroid1983 said:


> Hello,
> Are there any known drug interactions between Levothyroxine and Gingko Biloba?


Not to my knowledge; I have taken it every day for over 20 years.

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/ginkgo-biloba-000902.htm


----------



## hypothroid1983

ok thx, just wanted to make sure. The only drug interactions I found with L thyroxine are with the following drugs:
- aluminum containing antacids
- iron
- calcium


----------



## CA-Lynn

Andros.....you aren't taking Levothyroxine, are you? The question is about interactions between the two.

I did find this on a peer-reported website, so I'd take the results with a grain of salt:

Most common interactions experienced by females aged 47 (±5) in the use of Levothyroxine Sodium, Ginkgo biloba:

Interaction - Number of reports:

Pyelonephritis 2 
Neuralgia 1 
Sensorimotor Disorder 1 
Vasculitis 1 
Takayasu's Arteritis 1

Again, this is from a non-medical website that takes data at face value.


----------



## hypothroid1983

Hi Ca Lynn,
I found a great site: drugs.com and it has drug interactions checker, so I typed in Gingko and L thyroxine and it said no known interactions. I have found the following drugs interacted with L- thyroxine:
- antacids
- iron
- calcium
- cholestyramine
- metformin

Antacids, iron, calcium. cholestyramine may interfere with the absorption of levothyroxine and reduce its effectiveness. Levothyroxine may reduce the effects of metformin. There may be others drugs that interact with Levoxyl but this is all I found.

Ca Lynn--- Thank you for the info on the study, can you provide me with the link for that study. Thanks


----------



## Katee1

I was going to recommend the same site that 1983 mentioned. I've found it to be pretty accurate. At least with my RA related medications.


----------



## Andros

CA-Lynn said:


> Andros.....you aren't taking Levothyroxine, are you? The question is about interactions between the two.
> 
> I did find this on a peer-reported website, so I'd take the results with a grain of salt:
> 
> Most common interactions experienced by females aged 47 (±5) in the use of Levothyroxine Sodium, Ginkgo biloba:
> 
> Interaction - Number of reports:
> 
> Pyelonephritis 2
> Neuralgia 1
> Sensorimotor Disorder 1
> Vasculitis 1
> Takayasu's Arteritis 1
> 
> Again, this is from a non-medical website that takes data at face value.


Well; my goodness! Thanks for turning that up for us as I had no idea and I did Google it.

No...................I am on Armour.


----------



## CA-Lynn

It was not a study. It was simply a website where anyone could just post their issues with a drug. Which is why I wouldn't take it too seriously.


----------

